# www.namensfinder.com



## chrisal (25 Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht oder weiß was über diese Seite?

Gruß

chrisal
:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: www.namensfinder.com*

Ist uns  bekannt, aber  hier im Forum noch nicht erwähnt.

Im Nachbarforum bei Antispam ist sie schon diskutiert worden
Namensfinder.com - Antispam e.V.


----------



## chrisal (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: www.namensfinder.com*

Danke.

Gruß

chrisal


----------



## Wembley (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: www.namensfinder.com*

Ganz einfach: Deja vu.

Eine typische Seite, die wieder einmal den Preis alles andere als deutlich darstellt. Da gibt es nix zu fürchten:

Hier gilt der einfache Leitfaden:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) Zur Frage, wie man allgemein gesehen reagieren kann, soll und darf:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Den Abend genießen. :smile:


----------



## helmut1 (1 August 2008)

*AW: www.namensfinder.com*

Ich bin auf diese Seite reingefallen. Nachdem ich eine Zahlungsmahnung erhalten habe, bin ich zur Verbraucherberatung. Dort wurde mir gesagt, dass es sich um eine [ edit] Internetseite handelt und ich auf keinen Fall zahlen soll und ich mir auch keine Sorgen zu machen brauche. Ich soll auf Mahnungen nicht reagieren (inzwischen hab ich schon die 2. Mahnung auf mein E-mail Postfach erhalten). Irgendwann wird wahrscheinlich ein Schreiben vom Rechtsanwalt oder Inkassobüro kommen, auf das ich dann antworten soll. Der Berater hat mir ein vorgefertigtes Schreiben mitgegeben, dass ich dann an das Anwaltsbüro bzw. Inkassobüro schicken soll (gibt es sicher in jeder Verbraucherzentrale). Also nur die Ruhe und keine Sorgen machen  [edit] n!!!! Eine Rechtsberatung in der Verbraucherzentrale kostet übrigens 10 Euro, das ist es aber sicher wert. Besser als 288 Euro an diese [ edit] zu überweisen. 
Und noch ein Tip: Bitte einen screenshot machen von der Anmeldungsseite, damit man später beweisen kann, dass die Hinweise, dass es sich um eine kostenpflichtige Seite handelt, viel zu klein und verdeckt gewesen sind. Könnte ja sein, dass der Betreiber die Seite ändert und die Kostenhinweise dann plötzlich ganz groß und gut zu erkennen sind. Aber keine Sorge, wie mein Berater meinte, wird es nicht zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommen, weil der Seitenbetreiber keine Chance hätte, recht zu bekommen. Die machen nur richtig Druck, damit es die Leute mit der Angst zu tun bekommen und "freiwillig" zahlen, um keinen Ärger zu bekommen. 
Viele Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2008)

*AW: www.namensfinder.com*



helmut1 schrieb:


> Und noch ein Tip: Bitte einen screenshot machen von der Anmeldungsseite, damit man später beweisen kann, dass die Hinweise, dass es sich um eine kostenpflichtige Seite handelt, viel zu klein und verdeckt gewesen sind.


Sorry aber das ist Unfug. Der Forderungssteller hat immer die Beweispflicht. Niemand muß seine "Unschuld" beweisen.


----------



## helmut1 (1 August 2008)

*AW: www.namensfinder.com*

Das mag ja richtig sein. Schaden kanns ja aber nicht. Jedenfalls hat mir der Verbraucherberater einen screenshot gemacht. Wird wohl schon einen Grund gehabt haben.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2008)

*AW: www.namensfinder.com*



helmut1 schrieb:


> Das mag ja richtig sein. Schaden kanns ja aber nicht. Jedenfalls hat mir der Verbraucherberater einen screenshot gemacht. Wird wohl schon einen Grund gehabt haben.


Es schadet nicht und der Verbraucherberater muß ja auch was für das Geld  leisten...


----------

